# Algo sobre Gentoo 2005?

## jce

Hola a todos!!!

Soy nuevo en este Foro, asin que me presento. Llevo usando ya un par de años Linux y he probado todas las distribuciones importantillas, o conocidas por lo menos. Mandrake (8.2, 9, 9.2, 10, 10.1), Suse(8.2, 9, 9.1,9.2), Redhat (9), Fedora (2,3),Slackware, varias basadas en Debian (knoppix, Guadalinex..). Weno que me conozco unas pocas xD!

Conozco Gentoo pork la he usao un poquito, de todas las que he probado es la que mas me ha llamado la atencion... pero tengo ya ganas de que salga la version 2005 para probar el instalador grafico (ya que me fue imposible finalizar la instalacion de la 2004.3) y demás, me gustaria saber cuando va a salir, porque he leido que sale este mes...pero empiezo a desesperarme  :Razz:  . Que novedades asi importantes traerá?? Ademas he leido que va a ser liveCD, espero que con KDE porque me gusta mas, bueno, solo quiero saber un poco lo que esperais de ella y si alguien sabe cuando va a salir (espero k mñn).

Saludos!!! y enhorabuena por el FOROOO!!!

JCe!

----------

## r3zzo

donde habeis leido lo del instalador grafico en la version 2005.1 ? 

y eso del livecd oficial con GUI? por ni idea de esas cosas... existen livecd oficiales pero sin un wm, sino consola.

----------

## artic

Pues no lo se ,pero por lo q por mi respecta va a ser espacio inutil en mi CD ya q si algo odio son los instaladores graficos en un SO,para eso ya estan las restantes distros.Lo q deberian meter en el cd es de una vez el unmerge con las dependencias de las narices,pa no dejar basurilla en el hd .

De todas formas no estaria de mas investigar en www.gentoo.org mejor q ellos no lo sabe nadie.

Salu2

----------

## psm1984

 *r3zzo wrote:*   

> donde habeis leido lo del instalador grafico en la version 2005.1 ? 
> 
> y eso del livecd oficial con GUI? por ni idea de esas cosas... existen livecd oficiales pero sin un wm, sino consola.

 

 *GWN 2005-01-10 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LiveCDs: Se está pensando en reemplazar el LiveCD universal actual con un XLiveCD al estilo de Knoppix. Se renombrarán los medios apropiadamente; permanecerá el LiveCD mínimo pero en cambio será llamado installCD mínimo.

 

----------

## jce

Pues a mi me parece muy bien que tenga un instalador grafico, así mucha mas gente podria acceder a él ¿no os parecer? Además, la instalacion de Gentoo es bastante complicada y no todo el mundo tiene el mismo conocimiento que muchos de vosotros que os la habeis instalado sin mucho problema. Yo creo que esta bien que faciliten las cosas  :Very Happy:  porque así todo el mundo puede acceder a las ventajas de todos  :Very Happy:  (creo que esta idea forma parte de linux ¿no?), es solo una opininion claro.

Saludos!

----------

## r3zzo

@psm1984

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *GWN 2005-01-10 wrote:*   
> 
> LiveCDs: Se está pensando en reemplazar el LiveCD universal actual con un XLiveCD al estilo de Knoppix. Se renombrarán los medios apropiadamente; permanecerá el LiveCD mínimo pero en cambio será llamado installCD mínimo. 

 

Gracias por la info. la ignoraba.

@jce

concuerdo contigo, me parece bien que exista una iso alternativa con instalador grafico, pero espero que no se desvirtue esta grandiosa distro.. que para users recien salidos del OS de redmond ya hay distros como mandrake, suse, fedora o vidalinux.

----------

## jce

Holaa!!

Esta clarisimo que ya hay muchas distros, pero ninguna da lo que da Gentoo, nisikiera Debian (respecto a los paquetes).

El grado de optimización del sistema, y lo que mola bajarse las cosas y que se compilen sin (mas o menos) nigun problema (ademas de la cantidad de progamas que hay). Creo que esa distro ganaría muxo si fuese un poquito mas facil de instalar. Alomejor es cierto que no hace falta un instalador 100% grafico, pero una mezcla que ayudase un poco no estaria mal algo así a lo Slackware?

Weno solo es una opinion de novato  :Razz: !

Anexo: si no sale esta semana Gentoo 2005, voy a requerir mas ayuda que la que hay para instalar gentoo 2004.3 xD, me quedé en la compilacion del Kernel (y no segui pork se fue la luz y pasé  :Smile:  )

Saludos!

----------

## asmatic

Cualquier novedad en gentoo es bienvenida.

Ademas, por encima del portage, de la compilacion o de cualquier otro parámetreo, lo que distinge a gentoo de cualquier otra distribución ( en palabas de los propios desarrolladores ) es la capacidad de elegir.

El principal objetivo de gentoo es dar al usuario la capacidad de elegir: y si aparece un nuevo cd con instalador grafico a la part que se mantiene el tradicional se esta dando al usuario más capacidad de elegir.

Espero que la capacidad de elegir siga creciendo y para dentro de poco dispongamos de paquetes precompilados para la mayoria del soft, no para unos pocos elegidos, asi el usuario tendra aun más capacidad de elegir.

saludos

----------

## Stolz

Mientras mantengan la forma de isntalar desde consola, por mi que incluyan todas las demas cosas que a otra gente le sea util. Para alguien que no entiende quizas un instalador grafico le ayude, pero para quien sabe, lo unico que consigues es hacer la instalcion mas lenta. Es mucho mas rapido copiar y pegar comandos que andar con asistentes.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Es mucho mas rapido copiar y pegar comandos que andar con asistentes.

 

Mmm... copiar y pegar comandos es a la larga mucho peor que un asistente. Lo interesante de todo esto es llegar a entender los comandos que se copian/pegan.

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## jce

Hola!

Los comandos estan muy bien y la consola tambien, pero no es mas rapido y mucho menos intuitivo. Las instalaciones graficas son simples e intuitivas...weno, el caso no es hacer polémica, sino que haya para todos que es lo importante  :Smile:  .

Creo que gentoo se merece muchos mas usuarios de los que ya tiene  :Razz: !

Saludos!

----------

## Stolz

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Es mucho mas rapido copiar y pegar comandos que andar con asistentes. 
> 
> Mmm... copiar y pegar comandos es a la larga mucho peor que un asistente. Lo interesante de todo esto es llegar a entender los comandos que se copian/pegan.
> 
> Salu2.Ferdy

 

Creo que me has parafraseado y los has sacado de contexto. Fijate que me referia que es mejor para alguien que entiende  :Wink: , es decir, que ya supongo que eniende los comandos que se copian/pegan.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## AnFe

A parte la gran ventaja que yo le veo es poder instalarla desde otra distro que tengas instalada, o desde un live-cd como knoppix y poder estar utilizando el ordenador a la vez que lo instalas. Cuando terminas sólo tienes que reiniciar y todo listo, no pierdes ni un segundo  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo

----------

## geodis24

En mi opinion personal, creo que el handbook es de lo mejorcito y sumarle el foro y los canales de gentoo en el irc es bastante ayuda para que cualquiera se pueda lanzar con una instalacion. El problema es el miedo nativo que la gente le tiene un poco a linux. Nos paso a todos creo, pero si gana la curiosidad van por buen camino.

Suerte

----------

## MaROtO

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Es mucho mas rapido copiar y pegar comandos que andar con asistentes. 
> 
> Mmm... copiar y pegar comandos es a la larga mucho peor que un asistente. Lo interesante de todo esto es llegar a entender los comandos que se copian/pegan.
> 
> Salu2.Ferdy

 

jejeje....sobre todo cuando te das cuenta que la documentacion existente jamas concuerda con la version que usas para instalar, no contempla exactamente la "peculiaridades"de tu hard etc...etc...solo ais al final te ves a rebuscar en mas info acerca de lo que copias y pegas para tratar de amoldarlo a tus necesidades.

jce...acerca de la ¿no? intuitividad de la consola...mucho se ha discutido, pero yo sigo teniendolo muy claro: usar la consola no es otra cosa que hablar con tu equipo, como si lo hicieses con otra persona (obviamente en su lenguaje). De hecho no cuesta mucho pensar en un sistema con reconocimiento de voz en el que no tecleas, y recibes los resultados del mismo modo que de una persona, osea mediante varios sentidos (tal vez no escuches lo que escribe tu equipo para ti, pero seguro que lo ves).

El otro modo, es una modo aun mas abstracto que el lenguaje, ya que si ya el lenguaje contiene abstracciones, abstraerse sobre abtraccion es aun mas rebuscado. Ademas, lo que se abstrae en un escritorio de mesa, con sus carpetas etc...limitando mucho su uso, desde su misma concepcion.

Otro maera de verlo, es comparar el lenguaje de signos de los sordomudos, o el lenguaje que usas tu. El lenguaje de signos, abstrae aspectos del lenguaje oral, como los hacen los botonoes, ventanas y demas delementos de un entorno grafico comun...

El entorno grafico esta muy bien.....para tener muchas consolas con trasparencias y fondo a tu gusto:lol:

----------

## jce

Ulas!

Hombre, yo a intuitividad me referia a:

-Selecciona tu idioma...siguiente.

-Particiona tu disco...siguiente.

-Escribe tu nombre de usuario...siguiente.

...asin asta el final. 

Creo que eso la instalacion por consola no lo hace...te tienes que leer un manual para saber que comandos tienes k poner no aparecen solos no?? xD!

Yo no dudo que el Handbook sea malo, ni muxo menos, creo que es uno de los mejores manuales respecto a lo que instalación se refiere, aunque no siempre este 100% actualizado, pero si haces un instalador grafico, pos te evitas tener k leerte un webo de páginas para hacer las cosas (si quieres tener un sistema como yo, el que quiera especificar al maximo su sistema, pos que agan tos los tutoriales k sean necesarios  :Very Happy: )

Anexo: Martes 22, toavia no a salio la 2005 :S!! Este finde me instalo la 2004.3 como no salga xDD!!

Saludos!

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Creo que me has parafraseado y los has sacado de contexto

 

Nada más lejos de mi itención. Solo pretendía matizar. Sorry

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## navegante

La instalación grafica podría ser un avance importante, es mas rapido seguir (a veces) el asistente que con los comandos, es solo otra forma de entrada de comandos, nada más. El posible problema que veo es que el usuario no se enterará de que hace el sistema, y si uso el asistente grafico por miedo a los comandos (que no por rapidez), no quiero verlo cuando le salga un kernel panic, un error de servicio, un error de compilación, etc.. cuestiones "comunes" y relativamente fáciles para alguien que ya ha usado este sistema. Recordemos que estamos hablando de un usuario novel, Gentoo no tiene YaST, ní HarDrake, una vez instalado el sistema ¿que va a hacer para administrarlo?; voto SI por la interfaz grafica si es por practicidad (leáse rapidez) en la instalación, voto NO por la interfaz gráfica por el miedo a los comandos, ya que le darías una mala idea al usuario de esta.

Tambien me aterra pensar que los foros se llenen de preguntas del tipo [sarcasmo] ¿para que sirve el comando ls? [/sarcasmo], de vez en cuando a todos se nos va una pregunta de ese tipo, pero creo que aumentarían demasiado y la calidad del foro se vería afectada. Con lo anterior no quiero dar la impresión de que Gentoo no es para todos, si, puede serlo, pero una parte importante del aprendizaje es la misma instalación, aprendes mucho mas (sobre linux) instalando Gentoo que usando Mandrake un año. Alguien podría decir, bueno pues lo aprende después de instalarlo, a lo que contesto, sí lo instalo graficamente porque le asustan los comandos, ¿por qué no le van a asustar después de instalado?. Saludos.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, a pesar de que no he intervenido en el post, lo leo con interes y tengo que decir que estoy casi al 100% con navegante... creo que la idea de que Gentoo es para "todos" es algo erronea, basicamente por lo expuesto con aterioridad (faltan los Asistentes) y me alegro de que asi sea...  obliga a aprender un minimo sobre Linux.. que luego sera indispensable para la administracion del sistema. 

Por lo tanto, SI al instalador pero con matises.... 

Por cierto, esto lo digo con todos mis respetos por el resto de las Distros...

----------

## jce

Hola!

Pos yo siento decir que no estoy deacuerdo, yo quiero que Gentoo sea para todos, a mi el uso de la consola me resulta muy facil y en muchas ocasiones imprescindible, pero creo que la instalacion (en mi caso, que no busco nada extremo) prodria resultar mas simple un instalador...pienso se aprende con el tiempo usando las cosas, no intentando instalarlas (que si, que se aprende mucho, pero creo que quizas no sea tan necesario ese parendizaje como puede ser el de la utilización de propio sistema).

Tampoco estoy deacuerdo en lo que decis de que no va a poder configurarlo porque no trae YAST o similares, creo que tanto KDE como GNOME (como el resto) traen estupendas herramientas de configuración de entorno. Ademas, si necesitas alguna que configure algo en concreto siempre puedes bajarte algo que te ayude del Portage o buscar en foros. Yo me acuerdo que cuando comencé tube que instalar mi tan querido modem y tenia que compilar el driver y aprendi un montón. 

Creo que el entendimiento del sistema se lleva en la utilización y la dinamica del mismo. Lo que no puede acer alguien que comienza es llegar y clavarse delante del simbolo del sistema y decir...mmm, y bien???

Creo que primero lo montas y poco a poco lo comprendes.

----------

## Soul Lost

mi opinio, es que gentoo es para personas con interes en aprender linux, a mi en los personal tuve y tengo hasta ahora problemas, ya sea con la instalacion, configuracion y etc.. pero aprendes bastante lo que el caldo de linux.. lo grafico le quita bastante a la idea principal y llega haberse una persona frustada al tratar de areglar algo mediante el, al estilo windows, sin saber que comando usar..Aparte como dijieron esta la maravillosa idea de elegir y optimizar tu sistema a tu gusto, algo imprecindible para todos que ocupan la pc a diario...la idea grafica creo atreria mas usuarios pero perderia la esencia..

Saludos a todos gentooza xDD gracias por todo a los grandes!!

P.T. ontan los irc de gentoo en español?

----------

## navegante

Existen 2 canales de gentoo en español (al menos los que conozco), el oficial esta en freenode, es #gentoo-es, existe tambien uno en irchispano en #gentoo. Saludos.

----------

## cocozz

Binarios es lo que hace falta porfavor , binarios !

Gentoo es para mi la mejor de todas , facil instalacion (por lo menos para mi ) , impactante optimicazion ( tienes TU linux ) y por ultimo el maravilloso emerge que es lo que hace de gentoo lo que es.

Pero vamos a ver, estamos todos mas o menos hasta las narices de los tiempos de compilacion, que demonios les costaria de poner :

emerge irssi 

-> Bajas la source compilas e instalas

emerge irssi -bin

-> Bajar e instalar la misma version (es decir, = de actualizada) que la anterior

No seria perfecto ya ? Ok, eso ya existe con paquetes como KDE y GNOME, pero eso supone un 1% de el arbol de portage ....

----------

## Stolz

Yo no estoy harto de los tiempos de compialcion. Siempre digo que no recomiendo Gentoo para gente con ordenadores antiguos, pero para alguien con un ordenador minimamente actual no es ninguna carga compilar un par de horas a la semana. Con ordenador minimamente actual  me refiero a uno a partir de un AMD XP 2400+ o equivalente.

Salvo la instalacion que si es verdad que son un monton de horas seguidas (si instalas desde el Stage1 sobretodo), luego a la hora de la verdad, con un ordenador actual a penas compilas. No me he puesto a calcularlo, pero seguro que si contase el tiempo que compilo a la semana, seria equivalente a dejar el ordenador actualizando el domingo por la noche y el lunes por la mañana al levantarme ya estaria actualizado. Vamos, que puedes compilar en en momentos en lso que no uses el ordenador, o incluso mientras lo usas no hay problema en navegar o grabar CD's mientras actualizas.

Eso si, para ordenadores poco potentes, si se echan de menos binarios Gentoo, auqnue perderia parte de la esencia de usar tus propios CFLAGS.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## ackward

¿algo sobre la 2005.0?

si, que estoy atrapado por un error de las multilib en el paso de 2004.3 a 2005.0 en amd64

La solucion debe pasar por buscar un livecd antiguo con soporte multilib y compilar desde el gcc https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-299286.html

----------

## agapito

¿algo sobre la 2005.0? , estamos ya en marzo y no hay nada.. se sabe cuando sale?

un saludo

----------

## jce

La estaban "Security Rebuild"deando ...amos...yo estimo que pa febrero del 2007 estará....aunk sera un follon por el cambio de nombre 2005.0 ---> 2007.0...weno, se ahorran la dichosa rimita...2005 "por el....." y esas cosas...jejejeje.

No se, espero que salga pronto, porque, aunque ya se me ha pasado la emocion de que salga y ya casi ni lo miro, siempre sera una alegria cuando lo haga!!!

Saludos!

----------

## M0M0

He instalado ya unas cuantas veces gentoo y sí, pasar todos los comandos es un coñ%&%o.  Pero como estoy ocioso voy a ser un poco cabrón  :Twisted Evil: 

La primera consecuencia del instalador gráfico va a ser otra ola de incorporaciones a gentoo, sobretodo de la gente que en un día intentó instalarla pero se desanimó; y a grito de "ésta es la mía" la va a probar.

Esto va a acrecentar los dos tipos de usuario principales de gentoo.  El primero, el que en un principio era el destinatario de la distribución, usuario de linux con experiencia cansado de los rpm y los deb pero sin tiempo ni ganas para hacer un linux from scratch.  El segundo es el tio con ordenador nuevo y pocos años que pregunta a sus amigos qué distribución es la que va más rápido. Es entonces el momento en el que gentoo pasa de una herramienta más potente a "tunning para ordenador" (¡toma flame!).

Me calmo

Lo que quiero decir con ese ejemplo es que muchas veces se confunden términos.  Gentoo es una distribución que da una vuelta de tuerca considerable, y esto debe quedar claro.  ¿Por qué la gente pide binarios sin parar?  Para eso están otras distribuciones.  Probad Debian, Ubuntu...  Es que los paquetes están en i386...  ¡No! están compilados con el -march=i386 -mtune=pentium4, con lo que las diferencias de velocidad entre gentoo y "el resto" no son tan grandes.  ¿Por qué hay tantos problemas con las flags de compilación?  Pues porque se hacen auténticas salvajadas con ellas, no se leen manuales y se piensa que como todo es automático nada puede salir mal.  Comparé la velocidad de mi primera instalación gentoo, allá por los rc de la 1.4, y era más lenta que suse 8.0.  ¿Qué falló?  Pues la experiencia.  Lo solucioné con un verano de insomnio puro.

Conclusión:

Un instalador gráfico tipo click y click es un engaño para el futuro usuario.  Será poner una cara bonita a una distribución que requiere mucho más tiempo de dedicación y aprendizaje que las otras, donde en vez de seguir unas leyes de funcionamiento uno tiene que pensar.  No existe la distribución universal, ni suse es gentoo y gentoo es debian.  Pretenderlo es un error, y la mayoría de las discusiones entre adeptos a distros son precisamente por este tema. (Vale, llegados aquí parece un plagio del post de navegante)

¿Voy a usar el instalador gráfico?

Creo que me voy a quedar en un emerge --ask --update world

----------

## MaROtO

 *jce wrote:*   

> No se, espero que salga pronto, porque, aunque ya se me ha pasado la emocion de que salga y ya casi ni lo miro, siempre sera una alegria cuando lo haga!!!

 

sin animo de ofender....

No entiendo como te puede volver ansioso la espera de una gentoo con inst. grafico.

Si te pasas a gentoo, por ser dificil de instalar y el que lo ha hecho se le presupone cierto nivel, en cuanto se haga a traves de un instalador grafico, ya no tendra validez...

Si te pasas, por temas de opitmizacion, pues para eso tienes distros topo mandrake o suse que ofrecen paketes para ordenatas "modernos". Mas alla de lo que ellos van (i686), no creo que se note demasiado.

Si te pasas por el portage...pues como que o te enteras algo de linuz, y la consola de marras (para algo mas que para lanzar apps...) o no haras mucho...

Instalar gentoo, es realmente facil, un vez que sabes que es lo que haces cuando la instalas,y  ahora tras varias instalaciones (y eso que la primera aun funciona), supongo que no tendria problema en instalar una sin el hand-book. La parte dificil, o mas complicada, es precisasmente con la que aprenderas "linux" asi como a sacarle provecho a tu distro recien instalada.

----------

## psm1984

 *MaROtO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si te pasas a gentoo, por ser dificil de instalar y el que lo ha hecho se le presupone cierto nivel, en cuanto se haga a traves de un instalador grafico, ya no tendra validez...
> 
> 

 

¿alguno usa gentoo por que sea dificil de instalar? x'D

----------

## MaROtO

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *MaROtO wrote:*   
> 
> Si te pasas a gentoo, por ser dificil de instalar y el que lo ha hecho se le presupone cierto nivel, en cuanto se haga a traves de un instalador grafico, ya no tendra validez...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Me refiero al hecho de que alguien pueda creer que instalar gentoo  otorga cierto status por ser algo mas que hacer varios clicks segudos unio detras de otro, cosa que cualquiera que haya podido con un winbugs, acometera sin ningun tipo de problema.

De hecho, me decante por gentoo, por ser -a mi entender- bastante mas sencillo y mucho mas rapido que seguir al pie de la letra el LFS. En una lista (del GLUB), comente la idea de tirarme al monte con LFS, y un participante -al que le estare eternamente agradecido, Jaroslaw Filiochowski - me sugirio la idea de gentoo, y tras estudiar un poco en consitia, me decante por este mundillo.

----------

## einar matveinen

 *jce wrote:*   

> Pues a mi me parece muy bien que tenga un instalador grafico, así mucha mas gente podria acceder a él ¿no os parecer? Además, la instalacion de Gentoo es bastante complicada y no todo el mundo tiene el mismo conocimiento que muchos de vosotros que os la habeis instalado sin mucho problema. Yo creo que esta bien que faciliten las cosas  porque así todo el mundo puede acceder a las ventajas de todos  (creo que esta idea forma parte de linux ¿no?), es solo una opininion claro.
> 
> Saludos!

 

Bueno, si quieren sacar un instalador gráfico, vale, sea, pero por favor, que den a elegir, es decir, que haya un cd con instalador gráfico y otro en consola. Ni que decir tiene que yo prefiero consola y que instalar una máquina linux de esta forma tan "artesanal" que caracteriza a gentoo ha sido de lo mejor que me ha pasado desde que comencé con linux.

----------

## einar matveinen

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *MaROtO wrote:*   
> 
> Si te pasas a gentoo, por ser dificil de instalar y el que lo ha hecho se le presupone cierto nivel, en cuanto se haga a traves de un instalador grafico, ya no tendra validez...
> 
>  
> ...

 

eeehhnn, va a ser que no  :Wink: 

----------

## jce

Weno hombre, no ase falta ponerse asin:

K agan eso (k es lo k teng entendido k van a acer), una con instalador grafico y otra sin el, si a mi por lo uniko k m intersa Gentoo es por la facilidad de instalar los programas desde internete y mas que eso, me importa la cantidad de programas k ay K ME INTERESAN (k en otras como Debian, Mandrake y demas no estan (me refiero a k ay k compilarlas o tienes k buscarlas y bajartelas e instalarlas...k si k soy un bago, lo siento...y no ay muchas ganas))...

Yo creo que de momento,  lo mejor va a ser que salga, despues dios dira... Yo digo una cosa, respectoa lo k a mi m concierne, tanto si sale con instalador grafico, como si no, m la voy a instalar =.

Porsierto MaROtO, no m welve ansioso el instalador grafico, lo considero una buena idea que, a mi por lo menos, me va a ahorrar tiempo, lo que quiero es k salga ya pork tengo ganas de probarla...No se si os conte que estube instalando la 2004.3 y se fue la luz mientras compilaba el kernel...pero weno, despues d eso decidi esperarme a la 2005.0, pork pense k iba a salir pronto...pero a este pasooo, madre mia.

Saludos!

----------

